# Wie heißt ihr mit Vornamen?



## RyzA (7. Juli 2022)

Moin!


Mich würde mal interessieren wie ihr mit Vornamen heißt.
Ich weiß das ist nicht ganz anonym aber ist ja ohne Nachnamen. Und freiwillig.
Vielleicht gibt es hier ja auch den ein oder anderen Namensvetter.  

Mein Vorname ist Andreas

Und eurer?


----------



## M1lchschnitte (7. Juli 2022)

Dennis

Da haben sich meine Eltern was Ordentliches ausgesucht. Formschön, solider Klang und er funktioniert in den meisten Sprachen.


----------



## Tolotos66 (7. Juli 2022)

Recht zeitlos: Christian
Gruß T.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mein Vorname ist Andreas


Das wir beide den gleichen Vornamen haben wusstest du ja bereits 

Fun Fact: das war der Wunsch meines Vaters. Die Wahl meiner Mutter wäre Michael gewesen... auch ok.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das wir beide den gleichen Vornamen haben wusstest du ja bereits


Klar das wusste ich.  
Und das der Name schon alt ist. Auf mindestens 250v Chr. datiert und aus Griechenland stammt.
Von der Bedeutung: "Der Tapfere/Mannhafte" .
Früher wurde dieser Name in Deutschland öfter vergeben. 60´er, 70´er 80´er aber heute ist er eher out.


----------



## Krolgosh (7. Juli 2022)

Marco... klingt italienisch, ich seh italienisch aus. Die Wurzeln kommen aber tatsächlich aus der Tschechei und Österreich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und das der Name schon alt ist. Auf mindestens 250v Chr. datiert und aus Griechenland stammt.


Ich hab mir da noch nie Gedanken drum gemacht. Wusste nur dass er inner Bibel vorkommt (einer der Apostel) und daher älter sein muss.
Meinen Nachnamen dagegen (den ich jetzt mal nicht öffentlich poste) hab ich mal verfolgt, der stammt aus dem römischen Reich, vermutlich um die Region Trier. Ist zwar für nen Saarländer schwer zu ertragen wenn der Name aus der Pfalz zu kommen scheint auch wenns 2000+ Jahre her ist aber damit muss ich leben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Juli 2022)

Keine Klarnamen und keine Adressen im Internet hab ich meiner Tochter eingebleut.
Daran werde ich mich auch halten.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Juli 2022)

Mein Vorname ist in Sizilien ein Heiliger.








						Calogerus von Sizilien - Ökumenisches Heiligenlexikon
					

Lexikon der Heiligen, Seligen und Verehrten der katholischen, orthodoxen und protestantischen Kirchen



					www.heiligenlexikon.de
				











						Calogero (Religion) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Gibt wohl auch eine süditalienische Gemeinde mit diesem Namen.





						San Calogero – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Es ist auch ein Zungenbrecher und hier in Deutschland sprechen die meisten den Namen falsch aus.
Das "C" wird in Italien überwiegend "K" ausgesprochen und das "G" manchmal als "C", also muss man meinen Namen richtig "_Kalocero_" aussprechen. Geschrieben wird er aber als "_Calogero_".

Zu dem Namen gehört aber der Spitzname "_Lillo_" dazu, so dass mich im Grunde keiner _Calogero_ nennt, sondern _Lillo_. Aber nicht mit dem hier in Deutschland existierenden Mädchennamen Lilo zu verwechseln. Manche Leute nennen mich auch _Gero_, da _Gero_ auch in dem Namen _Calogero_ drin steckt. Ich grüße auch gerne in Foren mit dem Namen "_Gero_". Lustig wird es dann, wenn ich Spammails mit dem Namen "_Gero" _bekomme. 

Ich bin zwar Italiener, aber hier in Deutschland geboren und auch aufgewachsen.
Italien selbst kenne ich nur aus dem Urlaub und aus einem Jahr, wo ich dort gelebt habe.


----------



## facehugger (7. Juli 2022)

Meine Eltern gaben mir den Namen Mathias. Denn: "du bist gesand zu uns auf Erden, damit wir alle glücklich werden." Stand wohl auf einer Kaffeetasse

Bei uns gibts schon Andreas (Vadder) und Thomas (Onkel), da winkte mein Vorname praktisch schon von weitem

Gruß


----------



## drstoecker (7. Juli 2022)

Meiner ist THORsten! 
Hätte mich aber auch über was Slowenisches/Kroatisches gefreut da die Wurzeln Mütterlicher Seite dort liegen und die Verbundenheit dorthin doch groß ist. Meine Schwester hatte da mit Milena mehr Glück.


----------



## Krolgosh (7. Juli 2022)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Meine Schwester hatte da mit Milena mehr Glück.


Nicht richtig gelesen und kurzzeitig Elden Ring Flashbacks bekommen... "I am Malenia, Blade of Miquella"


----------



## pedi (7. Juli 2022)

wie der nick schon erahnen lässt:
Peter


----------



## lucky1levin (7. Juli 2022)

Mir hat man den scheiß Blümchen Namen geschenkt


----------



## Neuer_User (7. Juli 2022)

Ich liebe Anonymität im Internet.


----------



## Tolotos66 (7. Juli 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Keine Klarnamen und keine Adressen im Internet hab ich meiner Tochter eingebleut.
> Daran werde ich mich auch halten.


Über ausschliesslich Deinen Vornamen Deine Idendität zu stehlen, wird seeehr schwierig 
Aber prinzipiell hast Du natürlich recht. Habe ich bei meinen Kids auch so gehalten. Inklusive Abkleben der Laptopkamera 
Gruß T.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (7. Juli 2022)

lucky1levin schrieb:


> Mir hat man den scheiß Blümchen Namen geschenkt


Jasmin?


----------



## lucky1levin (7. Juli 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Jasmin?


Ne Benjamin


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Juli 2022)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Über ausschliesslich Deinen Vornamen Deine Idendität zu stehlen, wird seeehr schwierig
> Aber prinzipiell hast Du natürlich recht. Habe ich bei meinen Kids auch so gehalten. Inklusive Abkleben der


Deswegen finde ich auch nichts über mich im Internet außer bei so Hardwareforen.

Ich habe einen relativ seltenen Vornamen, aber bei der e-mail-Adresse mußte ich alle meine Vornamen benutzen, der Rest war schon weg.


----------



## lucky1levin (7. Juli 2022)

Wie die sich alle Totlachen wegen mein Namen


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2022)

Ne, weil du nicht Jasmin heisst.  

@wuselsurfer 


> Deswegen finde ich auch nichts über mich im Internet außer bei so Hardwareforen.


Das ist schade.
Ich war leider ein paar mal in Zeitungen, da findet man dann halt was.

Edit
Warum setzt das Forum immer das Color gedöns, wenn man was in den Beitrag einfügt?


----------



## Two-Face (7. Juli 2022)

Harvey...


----------



## HighEnd111 (7. Juli 2022)

Ich sags mal so: wer hier meinen Vornamen wissen will, muss mit mir nen Deal im Marktplatz machen 

Ich hab mal nen Kumpel, der ein ziemlicher IT Pro ist, damit "beauftragt", herauszufinden, wo ich wohne (und er hatte meinen Vornamen) und was soll ich sagen... Er ist gescheitert  gut für mich...


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Juli 2022)

Es gibt einen skandinavischen Kinderroman, in dem mein Namensvetter mit einer Schar Wildgänse durch die Lande fliegt. Und eine Radio-Scherzanruf-Sendung mit einem (kleinen) Namensvetter von mir gab es auch.


----------



## chill_eule (18. Juli 2022)

.
.
.
<-- steht doch da


----------



## binär-11110110111 (7. September 2022)

Selbstredend ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (7. September 2022)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Selbstredend ...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auf dem Handy sieht es etwas komisch aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (7. September 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Auf dem Handy sieht es etwas komisch aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, die mobile Forumsvariante bildet leider nicht alles ab.


----------



## kero81 (10. September 2022)

My Name is Jeff!

 Sorry aber der muste einfach sein! Markus, heiße ich mit Vornamen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. September 2022)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Harvey...


Gerade beim Durchlesen erst deinen Namen gelesen und mental ganz automatisch Dent hinzugefügt. Dann nochmal kurz hochgeschaut auf den Avatarnamen "Two Face" - cool!


----------

